# Help me decide



## Weatherman (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi. Im planning to buy my first ever gun and i choose glock as my first gun. What glock can you sugest for my first gun. Thanks


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

Glock 19 9mm would be a great first gun. That was the model I chose.


----------



## Weatherman (Sep 17, 2013)

How much is glock 19?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

I always ask at least one question before I make a recommendation: what do you want to DO with your pistol? Target-shoot (formal or informal competitions), personal defense (concealed carry), home defense, hunting, are all examples of primary uses. What will be your intended use(s) for the pistol?

Once we know that info, we can make better, more focused recommendations. For example, a large pistol is usually easier to shoot well for target shooting, but will conceal poorly for carry. A small pistol hides easily, but may not be the best choice for uses that demand higher levels of accuracy.

A Glock 19 is an excellent general-purpose pistol, but it may not be the best choice for any single use. New Glocks currently sell for about $550 to $750, depending on model and your location (pistols can be more expensive in some areas, due to supply and demand issues).


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

With all due deference, your question makes me think of someone who might be asking: "Which of these three girls shall I marry? You can see from their pictures that they're all pretty, and I'm almost sure that all of them can cook. I just don't have the experience to make such an important decision."

In the case of girls, the answer is obvious: Date all three, in rotation, for a while, and get to know each one as a person. Then make your choice.

Well, in the case of pistols, the same answer holds: Go to a shooting range which rents time on many different pistols, and shoot as many of them as you can afford to rent, maybe five or fewer a day, until you know which ones fit your hand and style. (Take notes on each one, so you can make a rational comparison.) Then choose "the one" from the basis of real experience.


----------



## Glock Doctor (Mar 14, 2011)

A good all around first Glock for either a novice gunman or an experienced pistolero would be the standard frame G-17. It's got a little more weight, holds more cartridges, and has a longer and easier to use sight radius than the compact frame G-19.

I'll be perfectly candid with you: I'm a heavily experienced gunman; and when, after 10 years of EDC'ing a standard frame G-21, (That's something like 25 or 30,000 fired rounds for a guy like me.) I switched from carrying a large standard frame Glock, like the G-21, to a compact frame G-19, it took me between 6 and 8 weeks of regular (3 x a week) practice in order for me to equal my usual level of proficiency with the much larger G-21.

Standard frame pistols are simply easier to control and manage than compact frame pistols. It appears to me that some of the questions you need to answer for yourself are, '_Just how hard and how long will I have to practice before I'm really good (or, at least, competent) with my new Glock?_' Another relevant question is, '_How much money do I want to spend on ammunition while I'm familiarizing myself with my new Glock?_'

In my experience either 9 x 19mm, or 45 ACP are both excellent pistol calibers to begin learning how to shoot a pistol with; BUT, the 9 x 19mm is the most economical, (and, sometimes, the easiest-to-find cartridge too). The 9mm has a light, but sharp, recoil impulse to it; and the 45 ACP has a heavy, but comparatively slow, recoil impulse. While the recoil characteristics ARE different, either cartridge makes for an eminently useable handgun round!

In my personal opinion learning how to handle a pistol is not so much a matter of which caliber you should use as it is which pistol and what size frame you should commit yourself to? Remember: There are good and valid reasons, 'Why' both 9 x 19mm and 45 ACP cartridges are so widely used and have remained so very popular for more than the past 100 years. My own favorite cartridge is 45 ACP; but, I like a 9mm G-19 for its remarkable ease-of-carry. If you can work effectively with a 45 ACP then (Trust me!)  you can, also, get the same job done with 9 x 19mm.

Yes, I'm presently carrying a G-19; but I don't think you should start out with one. The standard frame G-17 is simply an easier 9mm pistol training platform for you to learn on.


----------



## ccrighter (Sep 21, 2013)

You might consider a Ruger. Mark ll, Mark lll, or Mark lll 22/45.
Cheaper ammo, and allows you to work up to more powerful recoil.


----------



## CarlM (Sep 22, 2013)

Have you held a Glock? Which handguns have you looked at so far? What do you want the pistol to be good at? What do you want to do with it? The Beretta and theSigs are also fine guns. Go hold them and see what feels best.


----------



## TheWoodCrafter (Dec 22, 2012)

I bought after I held.

I first bought a Sig SP2022 after I held it.
It seemed to fit well. I really liked the almost sand paper grips.
Thought I would like to buy a Glock 19. Then I tried it.
It didn't fit right. I tried the 17. Good fit, bought one and added the sand paper grips.
They both shoot great and feel good in my hand.
I went with 9mm on both. I only need to stock cheap, easy to get, ONE size ammo.


----------



## bossharp (Dec 31, 2013)

You might consider the Glock 40's..22, 23 , 27, 35.You can get a 9mm conversion for 100.00 or drop in a factory 357Sig barrel too..Since you are buying just one its worth considering in case one kind or another ammo is all you can find.Some say 9mm is easier to shootll but It is not cheeper for defensive rounds.I really, really like my 35...a lot.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

shaolin said:


> Glock 19 9mm would be a great first gun. That was the model I chose.


+ another for the G19. I feel it is just about the perfect balance of form and function. Funny how I feel that way about mine, but still would carry my Beretta over it. I just can shoot my Glock a little more accurately.


----------

